# Howdy from Texas



## jeepcj7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Recently renewed my interest in archery. My son prompted me to give it another try after 20 years. Loving every minute of it so far. Just like to let the folks know here at AT that I think this is a GREAT forum!


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* jeepcj7. Have fun here.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## jjmorrisjr (Feb 8, 2005)

Welcome to AT:smile:


----------



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

Welcome to AT!!   :cheers:


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

:wav:
Welcome to AT


----------



## Zen Archery (Jul 27, 2004)

Howdy from N. Dallas


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

:welcome: to AT


----------



## BWiz (Dec 15, 2008)

:welcomesign: to AT!!


----------



## jeepcj7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Thanks all for the welcomes.


----------



## JamesJammer (Dec 14, 2009)

same situation here. Returning to archery after long absense and am addicted to the sport.. So much has changed, I feel really ignorant at times.....


----------

